# Fishing spots in pensacola



## Pettykent (Apr 23, 2017)

Not very familiar with the area but looking for a good spot to catch red fish,or anything in gerneral


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

boat or shore ??


----------



## Pettykent (Apr 23, 2017)

Shore


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's a few.

http://www.saltchef.com/catch_fish/FL/Escambia/fishing_piers.html


----------

